

Show HN: My weekend project, Realtime Stock News (with sentiment analysis) - marketmonkey
http://livelystocks.com

======
marketmonkey
I wanted to give a little back to the HN community! Here is my weekend project
for watching realtime stock price news.

I got to learn an enormous amount - feel free to ask any questions or give
some feedback.

------
allenp
This is really interesting - do you have any way to show things like most
talked about (most good, most bad), etc? Nice layout, really easy to use!

~~~
marketmonkey
I thought about this and it's certainly a possibility. A few things:

1) Primarily, the site is designed for realtime news. So, a very popular news
item shouldn't have priority over a recent one. However, you're right in that
a particular news item may have affected the price. This is similar to how
Google Finance does their charting (with labels overlaid on the share price).

2) It's difficult to work out whether a particular news item actually moved
the share price (the timing could be a coincidence, correlation =/= causation
etc.)

3) I'll certainly look in to it - thanks for the suggestion

------
cotsog
Great job! Really like the clean design.

Are you planning to open source it?

~~~
marketmonkey
Thanks! It's my first programming work so I doubt it will show off the best
methods! But, if there's interest, then sure. Get in touch if you want to chat
- <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=marketmonkey>

------
smharris65
Performance is really good. How much processing is server-side vs client-side?

~~~
marketmonkey
I'm a bit (very) new to programming so I'm not sure how to quantify this
answer but:

\- Majority of processing done in the browser using jQuery and Javascript \--
Ensures my server doesn't get banned/throttled for too many requests to each
of the services. \-- Also means the data is 'as live as possible' as there is
no caching in either the client or the server

\- Some processing is done server-side \-- Acts as a proxy for some non-JSONP
services \-- General parsing/cleaning of feeds

\- Services/APIs used where possible \-- Twitter search service is used client
side \-- Viralheat Sentiment API is used client side \-- YQL is used client
side for some of the calls

